# $9.95 Octovo Leather Slip cover fits K2



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just got my K2! Yeah!!!! Anyway, I had purchased the Octovo Leather Cover for my Kindle 2 months ago (when I thought it would be a k1) and didn't return it since it was only 9.95 and I thought, maybe, k2 would fit. Well, it does! It fits great... Below is my review that I posted previously, and I wanted everyone here to know that the slip cover does fit the k2... the top right corner lines up with the leather corner of the cover (cover is notched)... so if you drop the k2 in this cover, the leather corner will not completely absorb the shock. However, I'm keeping it, because it was only $10, its nice leather, and my Kindle can now be safely transported in my purse until my M-edge arrives. This is a good choice for someone on a limited budge that just wants a sleeve, not a cover.

Link: Leather Slip Cover for Amazon Kindle

review from before I got my k2:
I just received this product in the mail yesterday. I intended to use this for my backordered Kindle 1, but instead it will be (hopefully) used on my Kindle 2 that will be coming in on Feb. 26... I will update this review with more info when that I can actually use it on my K2.

Initial observations: It is a very nice quality very soft leather slip cover and is packaged beautifully. The printed illustrations on the bottom of the back of the cover (takes up about 3 inch wide, by 1 inch high) are silly (as stated in other reviews). They are not hideous, since it is just two little pictures(no words), but really completely unnecessary. Why would anyone need instructions on this?

This is a great price for a really good quality product


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

That's great. Can you post a pic?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll try tonight... Never did a pic before, don't I need to load it some host website?  Like webshots or something?  I can't just paste the pic I think.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I added a pic, and links to the Amazon detail page.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Follow up: I am delighted with this case... so slim and protects my kindle in my purse.  I even use it to hold the kindle (The kindle is a little thin for me to hold comfortably).  I just put the kindle on top of the case and hold them together... nice to feel the soft leather on the back of my hand.

I love my new Kindle and I'm really glad I didn't return this case.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you post pics with your kindle in it, open and closed? Also are there still instructions printed on the back? (Noted in a review)
if so can you show that too?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I will take some pics tonight and post.  Yes the insructions are on the back (dumb) but they are a holligram (not bright or anything) on the leather and take up a 3 inch wide by 3/4 inch high spot on the very bottom of the back of the case.  Not really a big deal, but stupid nonetheless.


----------



## Elfyn (Mar 2, 2008)

I have one of these slip covers for my K1 and I really like it, however it has the instructions for using it printed on the back. It has always bothered me that they would print the instructions (who needs instructions for a slip cover?) right on the leather so you can't remove them. Does this cover still have the instructions printed on the back or did Octovo finally get it together and stop ruining their covers?


----------

